# Goodbye, cruel world



## sakvaka

Do you have this phrase in your languages? Thanks.

*English*: Goobye, cruel world.
*Finnish*: Hyvästi, julma maailma.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Sbohem, krutý světe.


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese:

Adeus, mundo cruel.


----------



## itreius

*Croatian*

Zbogom, okrutni svijete.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Έχε γειά καημένε κόσμε»
'eçe ʝa kai'mene 'kozme
It's a set phrase with similar meaning from an 18-19th c. demotic song. It means something like "so long, poor world"

[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative
[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative


----------



## DearPrudence

French:
"*Adieu, monde cruel*"


----------



## Polyglot Cosmopolite

In Dutch: Vaarwel, wrede wereld. In Arabic:  (First the Transcription: wadaa3an ayyuha al-3aalamu al-qaasi) وداعا أيها العالم القاسي


----------



## Montesacro

Italian:

Addio, mondo crudele.


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish*: Farväl, grymma värld.


----------



## bibax

Latin:

*Vale, munde crudelis!*


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
Прощай, жестокий мир! /proshay jestokiy mir/


----------



## jazyk

> Latin:
> 
> *Vale, munde crudelis!*


Are you sure this is/was common? I found only one hit on the Internet.


----------



## bibax

It's merely my translation. Without the adjective "crudelis" it is common (I should say).

_Vale vita (caduca), vale munde, omnia valete!_


----------



## jazyk

All right then.


----------



## ThomasK

Polyglot Cosmopolite said:


> In Dutch: Vaarwel, wrede wereld. In Arabic: (First the Transcription: wadaa3an ayyuha al-3aalamu al-qaasi) وداعا أيها العالم القاسي


 
OR also Dutch: 'Vaarwel, gruwelijke wereld!'


bibax said:


> Without the adjective "crudelis" it is common (I should say).
> 
> _Vale vita (caduca), vale munde, omnia valete!_


 
Iis that the original, Bibax? Where is it from? I tried to find the quote on the internet, but in vain...


----------



## Rallino

Turkish,

_Elveda, zalim dünya._


----------



## Selyd

_Прощай, жорстокий світе!_
But on Ukrainian sounds not convincingly.
We like the world (світ).


----------



## bibax

> Is that the original, Bibax? Where is it from?


No Classical Latin. You can found it for instance in "Ars artium didactica, historica, erotematica" written by Jacobus Canisius, printed in 1630 in Colonia Agrippina (it's Köln am Rhein, you know).



> I tried to find the quote on the internet, but in vain...


No wonder. The book is available on the net but only in the digitalized form. Google has a text recognition software but the old books are too hard nuts for it.

My transcription and clumsy translation:

_...; hic habitabo quoniam elegi eam, valete sorores carissimae, valete fratres, vale munde, vale vita, omnia valete._

_...; here I will live because I chose it, goodbye dearest sisters, goodbye brothers, goodbye world, goodbye life, goodbye all._

I have no idea what it is about.


----------



## English Speaker

Español:

Adiós mundo cruel.

mmm no logro entender para que esta frase.... anyway.


----------



## Selyd

Para decir adiós a  cada uno en la lengua materna. Eh!


----------



## apsicle

English = Goodbye, cruel world.

Filipino = Paalam, malupit na mundo


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

Adiaŭ, kruela mondo!


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:

Zbogom okrutnom svijetu

German:

Aufwiedersehen, grausame Welt


----------



## bamboobanga

Chinese Mandarin:

再见了，残酷的世界～


----------



## Geo.

Since the connotation of this phrase is that it is thought to be uttered, or written, before the person saying it kills himself, it is seen as the quintessential catch phrase of someone whose next action is to commit suicide, in a generic context. _(In fact, I don’t suppose it is the most common of last words)__._ In this regard, I wonder whether direct translation be the best way to maintain the connotation. In French, for instance, it _might_ be better rendered with a phrase similar to _« Adieu la vie!_ _», (literally: Farewell to life!) ... and leaving the world — whether cruel or otherwise — out of it. _

The phrase 'Goodbye cruel world' is _similar_ to the perception in English of the Japanese expression: _Tennoheika banzai! (Literally 'Ten-thousand years (to the Emperor)!' _However, in the Japanese cited, it is _slightly different_ in that _'Tennoheika banzai!'_ would be limited to a suicide of self-sacrifice for one's country. And in that case more closely related to: _Those who are about to die salute you!_ (_From the Latin: (Ave, Imperator), morituri te salutant! = (Hail, Emperor), those who are about to die salute thee). _

A question to consider when translating 'Goodbye cruel world' from English _'What is the common generic phrase in a given language to mean the same'. _


----------



## rusita preciosa

Geo. said:


> A question to consider when translating 'Goodbye cruel world' from English: _'What is the common generic phrase said before someone takes his own life?' _


 
I think the only way to understand this phrase is as a suicide note, in pretty much any language... Was your concern that it could be understood any differently?


----------



## Geo.

Thank you, perhaps I worded it poorly. Some translations seem somewhat literal ... and that may well be possible. I may have assumed wrongly that it would vary considerably in other languages, and be related much more by the gist — rather than the specific words — in a native catch-phrase.


----------



## sakhi

Indonesian :

selamat tinggal, dunia yang kejam


----------



## Zsanna

Sorry, I still don't get it. (It can't be possible that exactly in Hungarian we miss such a "set phrase"! Especially as we are such champions in suicide...)

Sakvaka, you did not seem to ask for just a translation of this expression (that most people seemed to produce), or did you?

Is it a "set phrase" and if yes, where does it come from? (Latin maybe, as there was some earlier reference for it?) (I know it just from a Pink Floyd text.)

I'm just asking because I can't give you a proper Hungarian equivalent before I know.

Here is the word by word translation: 
Isten veled, kegyetlen világ!


----------



## Geo.

_*Thank you, Zsanna*!_ _That was exactly my point_ when I posted, as _I felt the same confusion_. I can't see how it could be the same in so many languages, _(save for a quote from classical antiquity that is a rendering ‘verbatim’ from an original Latin or Greek source ... ?)._

*How many people, who were kind enough to translate this turn of phrase, could say that their same translation would be the most common words said — or even said at all — in their native language, when someone is about to commit suicide? *

_In reflecting, I can only remember hearing those literal words in the English turn of phrase alone. Moreover, I don't know that a word-for-word translation expresses the ‘geist’ — so to speak — especially if it doesn't sound natural in ones mother tongue to begin with. _


----------



## sakvaka

Zsanna said:


> Sorry, I still don't get it. (It can't be possible that exactly in Hungarian we miss such a "set phrase"! Especially as we are such champions in suicide...)
> 
> Sakvaka, you did not seem to ask for just a translation of this expression (that most people seemed to produce), or did you?
> 
> Is it a "set phrase" and if yes, where does it come from? (Latin maybe, as there was some earlier reference for it?) (I know it just from a Pink Floyd text.)



It is a set phrase, at least in Finnish and English. Also according to the Wikipedia definition, Catalan, French, Greek, Icelandic, Russian, Spanish and Turkish use a straightforward translation.

I thought that this idiom (source? unknown) could be shared _word-by-word_ by many more nations in Europe. However, now it seems there are alternatives for some languages require a more native formulation. Now my question becomes: *Is there any "final call" in your languages when you are about to commit a suicide?*

(_Ps. It seems that this phrase is also "_a call said before taking a stiff drink, especially a shot of vodka_". How nice, we Finns say "Hyvästi, selvä päivä!" (goodbye, sober day!))_


----------



## Bradwardine

Albanian:
_Lamtumirë, botë mizore_.


----------



## Zsanna

sakvaka said:


> Now my question becomes: *Is there any "final call" in your languages when you are about to commit a suicide?*
> I can't think of any. But it _could_ start like this: Isten veletek! (= God be with you. - an old fashioned term for saying good-bye.)
> 
> (_Ps. It seems that this phrase is also "_a call said before taking a stiff drink, especially a shot of vodka_". How nice, we Finns say "Hyvästi, selvä päivä!" (goodbye, sober day!)) My comment to this: _


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Dyan ka na. Kasamaan!


----------



## Dymn

Catalan: _adeu, món cruel!_


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: היה שלום, עולם אכזר!‏


----------



## Kotlas

Slovak:





It is a good picture for the last post of this thread (or for the first post of an "Is there life after death?" discussion).


----------



## ilocas2

jana.bo99 said:


> German:
> 
> Aufwiedersehen, grausame Welt



Is it correct?

Aufwiedersehen means literally on-again-see so it's against the sense of this message.


----------



## Kotlas

ilocas2 said:


> Is it correct?
> Aufwiedersehen means literally on-again-see so it's against the sense of this message.


How about:
Leb wohl, grausame Welt!


----------

